# English Language Test



## Cath999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

I am intending to apply under the FSWP when it re-opens in May. Have been advised that I need to submit proof of my ability to speak English with my application. As a native English speaker is this necessary?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cath999 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am intending to apply under the FSWP when it re-opens in May. Have been advised that I need to submit proof of my ability to speak English with my application. As a native English speaker is this necessary?


Yes, it is required, even for those born and bred in the UK.


----------



## Cath999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply.

I have now looked into this and need to book the test. Don't suppose you know whether I need to take academic or general test?

thanks for your help

Catherine


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Cath999 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Hi

You will need to book the general test......


----------



## fpidimensioni (Mar 8, 2013)

*No idea*

No idea about that


----------



## Denisha Joely (Mar 13, 2013)

@Catherine 

you need to apply for International English Language Testing System (IELTS) which is nationally recognize, it have worldwide centers, do find the nearest center to your locality and apply form there and try to get good band in all Modules.


----------

